
An e-commerce alternative - frankwarwick
I wanted to build something for the people that find the current e-commerce structure systems do not fit their services or products.<p>I started this to fulfill my own needs as a website developer and although it is originally based around web development and associated work it can also be used in other fields like dress designers, Tshirt printers, content writers, creatives and anyone that need to quote on customisation.<p>In a nutshell, its a quote system you can embed on your website with a CRM and project management I am in the last phase of the development and wanted to see if it could be of use to others and get feedback.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quotemewp.com
======
bobblywobbles
Can you provide more detail on how to integrate or use it? You mention you can
embed it; how is that done?

~~~
frankwarwick
Hi bobblywobbles, as it's WordPress based, it done with a WordPress plugin
that connects back to your account on our server

~~~
frankwarwick
@bobblywobbles I have added a section in the home page to explain the question
you asked, thanks for the feedback

